# se vouloir



## otichoc

¡Hola!

Normalmente SE VOULOIR tiene un sentido negativo que puede traducirse por ESTAR AVERGONZADO DE.

Pero ¿qué significado positivo tiene en el siguiente contexto? ¿A alguien se le ocurre una traducción de este verbo?

---"Sur le plan environnemental, la commune S'est toujours VOULUE exemplaire  dans l'action qu'elle conduit pour la mise en valeur de son littoral".---


Muchas gracias por adelantado,


----------



## claudie

siempre fue su intencion/prioridad...

a ver lo que piensan los otros


----------



## otichoc

Gracias Claudie, se me ocurre también:

"... siempre HA ADOPTADO UNA ACTITUD EJEMPLAR..."

Aunque quizá cambie ligeramente el significado.
Esperaré otros comentarios...

Un saludo,


----------



## lembisico

Hola, 

"Se vouloir" significa "querer ser" o "pretender ser".
Y "s'en vouloir (de)" es reprocharse algo, arrepentirse, tener resentimiento, no es exactamente estar avergonzado.

Yo diría "a nivel del medioambiente, el municipio siempre quiso demostrar una actitud ejemplar..." o algo por estilo (no se me ocurre algo mejor de momento), porque quizás adoptó efectivamente una actitud ejemplar, por lo menos es lo que pretende, pero la frase no es tan explícita..... 

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## otichoc

lembisico said:


> Hola,
> 
> "Se vouloir" significa "querer ser" o "pretender ser".
> Y "s'en vouloir (de)" es reprocharse algo, arrepentirse, tener resentimiento, no es exactamente estar avergonzado.
> 
> Yo diría "a nivel del medioambiente, el municipio siempre quiso demostrar una actitud ejemplar..." o algo por estilo (no se me ocurre algo mejor de momento), porque quizás adoptó efectivamente una actitud ejemplar, por lo menos es lo que pretende, pero la frase no es tan explícita.....
> 
> Espero que te ayude.


 
Sí que me ayuda! Gracias por aclarar los dos diferentes significados del verbo.
Ahora entiendo mejor lo que quiere decir. La opción que propones me parece bien, gracias de nuevo!
Un saludo


----------



## muriel.m

También puedes decir decir: siempre deseo ser....


----------



## rachelgeller45

_"Si le concept se veut démocratique, il n’en reste pas moins cantonné à une clientèle bien ciblée." _

J'ai de problems pour comprendre cette phrase. Quelqu'un peut m'aider?

No entiendo el significado de esta frase, ¿alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
Yo entiendo que el concepto se quiere, pretende ser democrático (para todo el mundo) pero en definitiva o en la práctica, está limitado a una cientela o grupo bien determinados.

Espero que te ayude,
saludos


----------



## Porsan

"Démocratique" en francés no es sólo un concepto político, también tiene una acepción de "popular". Por ejemplo, el automóvil se "democratizó" (dirían en Francia) en la década de los 60.

Mi traducción sería: *Aunque el concepto pretenda ser popular, no por ello deja de ir dirigido a una clientela muy escogida*


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos,

Contexto: Época en la que en China existían comlejos (como el de Dahanzi del que habla) urbanos con tiendas, viviendas, ambulatorios, etc.

Frase: "Au temps oú le complexe de Dashanzi, dont dépend l'unité 798, *se voulait un modèle*".

No sé cómo taducir este "se voulait un modèle".

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Ben-J

hola  soy francés y esta frase no me parece bien construida. Donde has encontrado esta frase?
 Pero puedo sugerir una construccion francesa como :
"Au temps oú le complexe de Dashanzi, dont dépend l'unité 798, *se voulait être un modèle*".
Asi pienso que debes traducir "*se voulait être un modèle*" lo que coresponde en espanol a "queria imponerse como un modelo".
Pero no soy seguro y mi espanol no es muy bueno. Espera una otra proposicion.
(Lo siento si no pongo los acentos pero no tengo un teclado espanol ).


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
¿Pretendía ser un modelo?


----------



## Ben-J

pienso que tienes que buscar lo que era Dashanzi y tendras tu repuesta. No prentendo nada en lo que atane mi repuesta.


----------



## eklir

Hola a todos,
existe alguna traducción para "qui se voudra" que no sea "que se querrá"; en este texto, no cuadra: 
Écrire ne serait que ramasser les pierres du livre écroulé. afin de bâtir avec elles, un nouvel ouvrage;édifice dont l'écrivain serait l'infatigable maître d'oeuvre, architecte et maçon; moins attentif, cependant, au progrès de sa construction, qu'au mouvement interne, naturel, qui préside à son achèvement; attentif, avant tout donc, à l'écriture de cette double solitude -celle du vocable et celle du livre- qui se voudra progressivement lisible.
Mi Trad. es: Escribir no sería más que recoger las piedras del libro derrumbado a fin de construir con ellas una nueva obra; edificio del que el escritor sería el infatigable capataz, arquitecto y albañil; menos pendiente, sin embargo, del progreso de su construcción, que del movimiento interno, natural que preside su término (rige su acabamiento); pendiente, antes que nada entonces, de la escritura de esta doble soledad —la del vocablo y la del libro— que se querrá (que querrá ser) progresivamente legible.
 
Muchísimas gracias a todos.


----------



## totor

Una posibilidad es *que pretende ser…* o *que afirma ser…*


----------



## Marcelot

Otra idea:

...que poco a poco se volverá legible.


----------



## Domtom

-
que progresivamente tratará de ser leíble.


----------



## eklir

Muchas gracias, chic@s, sois un encanto.


----------



## hemochogodito

hola necestio un favor necesito traducir esta frase, Un apartheid linguistique serait-il admissible de la part de nations que se veulent exemplaires sur le plan de la démocratie et de la liberté ? y no se cómo traducir (se vouloir) para ver si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Esta es mi versión:

¿_*Sería admisible *__*un "apartheid" linguístico*__* por parte de las naciones que se pretenden ejemplares en el plan de la democracia y de la libertad*_?


----------



## chlapec

Otras opciones: "...que pretenden pasar por/ser consideradas...//que se autoconsideran... ejemplares en el *terreno*..."


----------



## chics

Hola,

en una frase en la que una persona _*se veut*_ el punto de unión entre unos y otros... ¿se arrepiente? me parece un poco raro porque consigue que todos se pongan de acuerdo y se unan para hacer algo positivo.

¿puede ser que *pretende ser*? y ¿cual sería la diferencia, en un contexto así, entre *se veut* y *se la joue*? _se la joue_ sería que va de ello pero sin serlo necesariamente ¿no? y entonces _se veut_ ¿es lo mismo?

 qué lío, agradeceré cualquier ayuda...


----------



## Paquita

En tu ejemplo, "se veut" es que quiere ser, tiene la voluntad/el proyecto/ la intención de ser ...y  hace lo necesario para conseguirlo. En principio no hay connotación peyorativa o negativa. 
Pero puede que los esfuerzos de la persona no alcancen para conseguir lo que se propone.

En "se la joue" al contrario, se expresa de antemano que solo es apariencia.

Para explicártelo mejor, lo de siempre, la frase completa...

No confundas: se vouloir y s'en vouloir, no es lo mismo.


----------



## chics

Ah, vale, vale, gracias, todo muy claro y completo, como siempre.


----------



## RZT

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Bonjour tout le monde!

Me entra una duda con esta expresión. El contexto es el siguiente:

La _Monographie de l’insigne basilique de Saint-Saturnin_ publiée en 1854 par Auguste d’Aldéguier et Alexandre Du Mège  reflète à la fois des procédés d’érudition caractéristiques de ce milieu du XIX siècle, et *une description qui se veut *analytique, comparative et chronologique.  

¿Os parece correcto decir "una descripción que se antoja"? ¿O más bien quiere decir "una descripción que pretende ser..."? ¿O es otro significado que no se me ha ocurrido?

Merci bien!


----------



## Delph12

Bonjour !

Si, me parece bien. Tambien podrias escribir una descripcion que quiere ser. 

Delph12

PS : désolée pour le manque d'accents sur mes mots espagnols, je n'ai pas trouvé comment les ajouter sur cette messagerie.


----------



## RZT

Gracias, Delph12. Sin embargo, mi duda está en si la expresión francesa dice que la descripción ha resultado ser "analítica, comparativa y cronológica" o si el autor de verdad quería que la descripción fuese así.


----------



## Paquita

Significa que pretende ser, que su autor procuró que fuera así; pero no por ello significa que logró su propósito.
Indica un objetivo, no un resultado.


----------



## RZT

¡Perfecto! Esa era mi duda, Paquit&. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## comesdiu

*Nueva pregunta*
Hilos unidos​
Comment traduire à l'espagnol 
*** lo siento, en este foro sólo hablamos español o francés

Paquita (mod)


: "Le développement durable *se veut l'expression* d'une politique réaliste"?


----------



## orce

Le roi de France se veut l'incarnation de la mémoire et de la force de son peuple.

se quiere ver?
se quiere?
se sabe?

Gracias¡


----------



## suroeste

orce said:


> Le roi de France se veut l'incarnation de la mémoire et de la force de son peuple.
> 
> se quiere ver?
> se quiere?   *?
> * se sabe?
> 
> Gracias¡



¡Hola!

_Empl. pronom. réfl._ *Se vouloir* + attribut.     Se donner pour, prétendre être, avoir tel ou tel caractère. (CNRTL)

... aparenta ser la encarnación...

Saludos
SO


----------



## hual

Hola

Sugiero:
_... pretende ser..._


----------



## orce

suroeste said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> _Empl. pronom. réfl._ *Se vouloir* + attribut.     Se donner pour, prétendre être, avoir tel ou tel caractère. (CNRTL)
> 
> ... aparenta ser la encarnación...
> 
> Saludos
> SO




Yo también pienso que es mejor *se sabe.*...al fin y al cabo  el rey es Francisco I de Francia.


----------



## suroeste

Ah?   se sabe se hubiera dicho "se sait" (sí, sí, también existe en francés)

si no es peyorativo,  podriás decir "quiere ser"


----------



## yserien

Para los estudiantes de francés, yo incluido, hay una referencia que no tiene desperdicio, aconsejaría que se leyera con calma e integramente.
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vouloir


----------



## orce

yserien said:


> Para los estudiantes de francés, yo incluido, hay una referencia que no tiene desperdicio, aconsejaría que se leyera con calma e integramente.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/vouloir



Efectivamente este componente de determinación es clave a la hora de traducir esas dos palabras. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Tithibou

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Je bloque sur la traduction de cette expression vers l'espagnol :

Notre approche *se veut* cependant réaliste.


----------



## MaiteGU

Pretende ser.


----------



## Pinairun

Tithibou said:


> Je bloque sur la traduction de cette expression vers l'espagnol :
> 
> Notre approche *se veut* cependant réaliste.


 
... intenta ser realista.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

También podría ser "se pretende". Incluso, en muchos casos he visto lo que sería la traducción literal, "se quiere". Habría que ver el contexto...


----------



## aaliyah89

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola,

No entiendo el significado del verbo vouloir en la siguiente frase:

Le choix du lieu permettra de tisser une continuité urbaine et devrait créer une effervescence qui stimulera le quartier. Car, au même titre que la mise en oeuvre du schéma transport, l'aménagement du Chapeau-Rouge ou la nouvelle gare, le pôle Max-Jacob *se veut* projet de ville et de territoire.

¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Esta pregunta ya se hizo y acabo de unir su pregunta al hilo existente. Por favor, léalo desde el principio.
Martine (Mod...)
____________________

Añado a las propuestas ya hechas:
- tiene el firme propósito de ser...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

